# Water/Fuel prime button leak on 5205



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Just bought this tractor from the dealership. Has 544 hrs. Runs good but noticed diesel fuel leaking around the primer button on the water/fuel seperator.

Is there an oring? How to fix this?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The primer pump is a separate part. replaceable, but probably not serviceable. Your dealer should offer to replace it with a new unit(depending on your agreement). 

This part is only personal opinion -- My experience with xx05 and xx03 series JD tractors(admittedly limited) has primarily been in two areas. Electrical, and fuel. The fuel system in general is poorly designed to begin with. Tank outlet is mounted low in relation to the engine. There is no supply pump, thus the entire system relies on the transfer pump in the injector pump to pull fuel from the tank. The fuel filter base is mounted higher than the injection pump, plus it's under vacuum while in operation so any leaks allow air into the system. There ARE solutions to all this, but they will come at your expense, as neither Deere nor the dealer will agree to supply any of it.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Its only $81. Ill buy it later. Its not leaking alot but some


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If it leaks AT ALL, it's air in the system.
By the looks of the photo, the primer has been replaced at least once before, and is ready to be replaced again. What does that tell you?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Guess ill head to john deere in AM then. Tractor was empty when i got it. Filled it up. Asked if they inspected it and they said they did.

Think i should replace the filter while im at it?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Judgment call. I'd check the water trap under the filter. If no sign of anything other than clean fuel, I'd let it go for a while and see what happens.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow..easy fix but cost $$$ for what little it is...crazy


----------



## jccapri (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a 2007 5205 but the primer started leaking after replacing it the tractor still runs poorly and about 1500 RPM has a intermittent Miss black smoke you have any suggestions


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Follow the supply hose from the bottom of the fuel tank. You might find an inline strainer just a short distance from the tank. Wouldn't hurt to replace it(or temporarily bypass it) to see what changes.


----------

